# Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?



## ein1Stein (1. November 2008)

*Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

Ich habe im Moment eine Hydor L20 und ich bin absolut unzufrieden. Sie macht trotz Entkopplung und trotz Flügelradmod einen Lärm! Und das obwohl bei Aquatuning die Pumpe mit "Laufruhe: leiser Betrieb" angegeben wird. Ich möchte mich somit nicht mehr mit Herstellerangaben zufrieden geben. Und das mit der Förderleistung mit 700L/H scheint ja auch unrealistisch, wenn man beachtet, dass die Eheim 1046 mehr schafft, obwol hier die Förderleistung mit 300L/H angageben wird.

Meine verbauten Komponenten: 
*CPU*: MagiCool Copper  (AMD Athlon 3500+)
*Northbridge*: OC-Labs MonoBlock MB-C3 Chipsatz                   
*Radiator*: MagiCool Copper Radiator III (360)
*AGB*: Fass - O - Matic

Die Pumpe sollte "aufwärtskompitabel" sein, da ich u.U in Zukunft die

GPU: Nvidia 7600 GT 
mitkühlen möchte.

Welche Pumpe ist denn nun sinvoll? 
Eheim 1046/1048
Laing DDC
Aquastream XT
Innovatek  (Eheim) HPPS 

ich  habe auch schon an die
*Magicool Station Bundle G1/4 12V*                   gedacht...

230 /12 v ist mir relativ egal, wobei ich aber eine 12V Pumpebevorzugen würde.

Ich habe nicht vor zu übertakten, möchte im Officebetrieb meinen Computer nicht mehr hören!


----------



## nemetona (1. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

Von der Leistung her bin ich mit meiner Aquastream XT Ultra absolut zufrieden.
Sie steht bei mir auf einen Reststück Dämmmatte, und ist damit nicht wahrnehmbar.
Als kleines Extra hat sie einen Tempssensor, ne Lüftersteuerung, Durchflussmesser kann angeschlossen werden und alles ist über die Aquasuite auslese und steuerbar.
Ich find das Ding gut


----------



## bundymania (1. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

eine kleine XSPC Pumpstation würde ausreichen -> ab 35 €
Leise und per Lüftersteuerung regelbar!

Wasserkühlung, Pumpen, XSPC Pumpen: XSPC - A-C-Shop

sehr gut und leise und mit mehr Power als eine XSPC 400 wäre:

Wasserkühlung, Pumpen, Danger Den: Danger Den - A-C-Shop

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/27053-lesertest-danger-den-cpx-1-12v-pumpe.html


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*



ein1Stein schrieb:


> Welche Pumpe ist denn nun sinvoll?
> Eheim 1046



Günstig, stark genug für deine Kühler auswahl, leiseste Pumpe am Markt (schlecht entkoppelt aber trotzdem nicht leise)



> 1048



Stärker (braucht man nicht unbedingt), lauter, virbriert noch stärker. Vermutlich nicht stärker als ne DDC.



> Laing DDC



deutlich stärker, n bissl lauter, kompakter



> Aquastream XT



Eheim1046 mit 12v-Anschluss, die sich bei Bedarf um mehr als 100% übertakten lässt und dann fast an die Laing rankommt.
Ob mans brauch, muss man selbst wissen - in sachen Lautstärke kommt sie der DDC dann auch sehr nah.
Alternativ kann man sogar runtertackten, wenn einem 0,1°C Unterschiede nicht so wichtig und l/h Unterschiede ohne nenneswerte Temperatur-Auswirkugnen vollkommen egal sind.



> Innovatek  (Eheim) HPPS



Das gleiche in grün äh blau. Steuerung erfolgt hier aber mittels lötbrücke, nicht Software, und der Regelbereich ist geringer. (Untertackten gar nicht, Übertackten ~40% weniger)

Als drittes Eheim-Derivat gibts übrigens noch die Watercool-12V-Eheim1046. Das wird dann per Poti geregelt.




> 230 /12 v ist mir relativ egal, wobei ich aber eine 12V Pumpebevorzugen würde.
> 
> Ich habe nicht vor zu übertakten, möchte im Officebetrieb meinen Computer nicht mehr hören!



Alphacool Eheim Station 600 wäre auch noch nen Blick wert.
Dadurch, dass die Pumpe getaucht ist, ist sie nicht lauter als eine 1046 und die Leistung ist auch recht ähnlich.


----------



## ein1Stein (1. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

Also ich versuche mal zusammenzufassen:

*Eheim 1046*: bewährt, leise, ausreichende Pumpenleistung (evtl. als Aquastream XT, da regelbar)
*Danger Den CPX-1 12V : *leise, kompakt, leistungsstärker als Eheim 1046, direkt über Lüftersteuerung/ mainboard regelbar, noch nicht langzeiterprobt
*XSPC Single 5,25*: inkl ausgleichsbehälter, sehr kompakt, relativ leistungsschwach, für kleine systeme ausreichend
*Alphacool Eheim Station 600: *nicht regelbar, leistungsstark, relativ leise und leistungsstart

Da die Danger Den und die XSPC mit einer Lüftersteuerung steuerbar sind, würde ich diese bevorzugen. Da lassen sich interessante Platinen zur Überwachung, Regelung und Steuerung entwickeln... 
Da die Preise ähnlich sind, würde ich die Danger Den wegen der höheren Leistung bevorzugen (ich besitze bereits einen Ausgleichsbehälter). Weiterhin wird die XSPC am Gehäuse verschraubt, weshalb sich Vibrationen übertragen könnten ?!?


----------



## bundymania (2. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

die DD Pumpe läuft bei mir fast pausenlos seit einigen Monaten und macht ihren Job noch so gut wie am ersten Tag 

Das sich Vibrationen aufs Case übertragen, lässt sich bei der SlotIn Station durch Gummi-Unterlegscheiben eindämmen und wenn man die Pumpe etwas herunter regelt ist das Geräusch sehr leise.

Alternativ könntest du zur 400er Station greifen und diese entkoppelt betreiben - die ist bei geschlossenem Gehäuse aus 1m Entfernung quasi unhörbar !

XSPC X20 400 Pumpstation 12V - A-C-Shop

Noise Destructor v1.0 Pumpenentkopplung - A-C-Shop


----------



## ein1Stein (2. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

Ich denke ich werde die Danger Den nehmen... bis jetzt habe ich nur positives darüber gehört!
Aber mir gefällt die geringe Baugröße bzw die Einbaumöglichkeit der XSPC Single5,25 aber ich fragfe mich, ob es mit der Pumpenleistung nicht schwierig wird, wenn ich Spiele...


----------



## ov3rclock3d92 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

Solange du keinen Düsenkühler hast kannst du eine Pumpe ala Eheim 1046 für die meisten Kreisläufe (also jetzt nicht direkt mit Mora oder so...) nehmen.
Die Kühlleistung skaliert in den meisten Fällen kaum mti der Pumpenleistung. Ich denke wenn du nicht so viel Schnickschnack willst solltest du einfach die Eheim 1046 nehmen. Die ist günstig und extrem leise.

MfG Julian


----------



## ein1Stein (3. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

Also ich kenne mich wirklich nicht sonderlich aus auf dem Pumpen Markt. Was soll ich denn nun nehmen???


Positiv erwähnt wurden bisher:

Aquastream XT Ultra, 
XSPC X20 400 Pumpstation 12V - A-C-Shop,
XSPC Pumpstation,
 XSPC 400,
Danger Den 
Eheim 1046....

Oder gibt es darüber keine "einheitliche" Meinung??


----------



## Dr.House (3. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

Die Laing ist klein,leise und hat viel Power für jeden Kreislauf !

Ich habe den Kauf nie bereut .


----------



## GoZoU (3. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja etwas weiter Klick 

Mein Favorit ist und bleibt die Aquastream XT. Die hat genügend Leistung und bietet eine Menge Features. Solltest du nicht alle brauchen, dann kannst auch nur zur "Standard"-Version greifen. Die bietet im Gegensatz zu den anderen Pumpen wie Laing und Co. einen Entlüftungsmodus und ist über die Aquasuite voll regelbar.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## ein1Stein (5. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

vielen dank für eure antworten. ich werde wohl die eheim 1046 nehmen...


----------



## sebbo (10. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin auch mehr oder weniger neu im WaKü-Bereich, und habe bis jetzt folgende Komponenten:

Alphacool Station 600,
2x120 Radiator
1x Opel Escort Auto-Radiator
Nexxxos XP Bold

Diese Komponenten Kühlen meinen Q6600 @ 3,6Ghz wunderbar. Die Kühlleistung ist sogar so gut, das ich alle Lüfter abstellen kann. Dies führt allerdings dazu, dass man die Wasserpumpe jetzt hört. Ehrlich gesagt hat man sie auch schon vorher gehört, weil das kleine Ding schon recht stark vibriert.

Ich würde jetzt gerne mal handfeste Beurteilungen zu WaKü-Pumpen hören, die über das ewige "ist nicht wahrnehmbar" hinausgehen. Wie es scheint findet nämlich jeder das seine Pumpe nicht wahrnehmbar ist, so auch beschrieben für die Station 600, die aber alles andere als nicht wahrnehmbar ist.

Ich würde jetzt gerne mal wissen, welche Pumpe tatsächlich wie laut ist. Gibt es evtl einige Sample-Mp3s von den Pumpengeräuschen, ala silentpcreview.com, oder kann mal jemand genauer beschreiben wie sich seine Pumpe anhört. Vibrierende Pumpen hört man schon enorm, auch entkoppelt, wenn das restliche System einfach keinen mux von sich gibt. Unter nicht wahrnehmbar verstehe ich, dass man sie einfach nicht hört, auch wenn das Fenster zu ist und man eine Stecknadel fallen hören könnte. So nen bisserl leise reicht nicht....
Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?

sg
SEB


----------



## nemetona (10. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

Hallo, 

hast du es schon mal versucht deine Pumpe vom Gehäuse zu entkoppeln?
z.B. damit:
Noise Destructor v1.0 Pumpenentkopplung - A-C-Shop

Gruß, nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*



sebbo schrieb:


> Vibrierende Pumpen hört man schon enorm, auch entkoppelt, wenn das restliche System einfach keinen mux von sich gibt.




Vibrationen unterscheiden sich von Geräuschen dadurch, dass man sie eben gerade nicht hört.
Die meisten Beurteilungen der Laustärke sind ohne Resonanzkörper, d.h. die Pumpe liegt auf einem dicken Stück Schaumstoff oder wird in der Hand gehalten.
Wenn dir deine Ehem Station dann leise genug ist, brauchst du keine neue Pumpe, sondern eine bessere Entkopplung - denn vibrieren tun sie alle.

Wenn die Pumpe tatsächlich zuviel Lärm abgibt (und richtig entlüftet und nicht beschädigt ist), dann bleibt als Alternative nur eine getauchte Eheim1046 (die Watercool 12V Edition ist auf Anfrage mit Platine am langen Kabel erhältlich und dann nicht nur drossel-, sondern auch tauchbar)
AGB (&Dämmbox) müsstest du natürlich selber bauen, aber es ist auf alle Fälle das leiseste, was man kaufen. (Aber nicht viel leiser als eine Station und erst recht nicht vibrationsärmer)

Bei Lautstärkeangaben arbeitet man am besten immer mit einem Vergleichswert - ich kann dir z.B. sagen, dass eine trockene Eheim1046 (die ~auf einem Niveau mit der Station liegt), bei guter Entkopplung, leiser als ein 80mm 12db Papst @6V bzw. eine Samsung SP120 bzw. ein S-Flex @~500-600rpm ist.
(Deswegen Zweifel ich auch mal an, dass dein Problem auf den Pumpentyp zurückzuführen ist, denn du schreibst weder was von Passiv-Netzteil noch von Fanless-Grafikkartenkühlung)


----------



## sebbo (11. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

Danke schonmal für die Antworten. Da ich selber zwei S-Flex verbaut habe, ist das schon ein feiner vergleich. Der Grafikkartenlüfter meiner 4850 läuft nur im 3D-Betrieb, und das Netzteil ist ein Seasonic S12, mit extrem leisem und langsamdrehenden Lüfter. Also was "leise" angeht, bin ich schon ganz gut im Bilde. Treib meine beiden WG-Kollegen auch regelmäßig damit auf die Palme. Und ich kann auch alle Geräusche ausm PC auseinander halten und den Radiatorlüftern, den HDDs und der Pumpe zuordnen.
Die Station steht in meinem Gehäuse auf zwei Lagen moosgummiähnlichen Matten, und zusätzlich hab ich sie noch auf zwei Stücke Tygonschlauch gestellt (der ist ja schon recht wabbelig im gegensatz zu PVC-Schlauch). Um die Pumpe herum hab ich nochmal ne Kammer aus besagtem Moosgummi gebaut (kein direkter Kontakt außer am Boden).
Leider wirds irgendwie nicht leise. Theoretisch müsst ich ja auch für niederfrequente Dämmung schwere Teerpappe nehmen....

Ich hab eben in nem älteren Thread was von Eheim-Mod mit Teflonband und Läufer festmachen gelesen, damit der bei zu starker Belastung nicht klackert. Ist sowas noch aktuell? Der Thread war von 2002. 
Ich befürchte nämlich das die Pumpe durch die Belastung lauter geworden ist. Bevor ich den Auto-Radiator eingebaut hatte (ja, ist sauber), war es etwas leiser. Da der PC (HTPC-Gehäuse) ca 30cm überm Boden steht und der Radiator aufm Boden, könnte da evtl der Hub den die Pumpe bewältigen muss eine begünstigende Ursache für das stärkere Vibrieren sein??

Zum anderen: also ob jetzt hochfrequent wie ne HDD oder niederfrequent wie die Pumpe, Vibrationen sind immer zu hören, das sind nämlich die Quellen des Geräuschs an sich, da Luft bewegt wird. Is ja in jedem Lautsprecher genau so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

Hmm - das hört sich eigentlich schon nach ner recht guten Dämmung&Entkopplung an.
Sind die Schläuche, mit denen die Pumpe angeschlossen ist, auch ausreichend lang und weich?
Darüber werden auch Vibrationen übertragen.
Der Eheim-Mod ist noch aktuell, weiß aber nicht, ob er auch für Eheim Compact Pumpen gilt.

Der Hub hat sicherlich nichts damit zu tun.

Bei meiner Eheim hatte ich mal Probleme mit verhärten Stopfbuchsen (also die kleinen Gummidinger, in denen die Welle sitzt), das hat auch zu Lärm geführt.


----------



## sebbo (11. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

So. Hab die Pumpe eben mal "aufgemacht" und testweise was Tape um die Welle gewickelt, so dass die nicht mehr so gewackelt hat. Hat irgendwie keinen Unterschied gemacht. Probiert habe ich auch die beiden Lager der Welle, in denen die steckt zusammenzuschieben (die Lager sind quasi nur mit je zwei O-Ringen in den Öffnungen eingeklemmt. Der Effekt sollte sein, das die Welle zwar nicht vertikal stbilisiert wird sondern horizontal. Also nicht vor und zurück klackert.... Auch kein Erfolg.
Zu Testzwecken hab ich auch mal nur ein kurzes Stück Schlauch vom Ausgang der Station zurück zum Eingang geführt um zu kucken ob es was mit dem Widerstand zu tun hat. Auch nix. Allerdings vibriert die Pumpe nicht mehr so stark wie Anfangs, sondern ist jetzt einfach laut. Ich glaub ich werd evtl doch noch zur 1046 greifen müssen. Die Station kann ich aufm Kopf ja trotzdem als AGB verwenden.... mal sehen. Hatte mir die ganze Wassergeschichte was leiser vorgestellt.
Mal ne andere Frage, wie lang darf denn so ein Schlauch sein? Ist doch im Prinzip egal, oder? Kommt doch nur auf den Höhenunterschied und den Widerstand durch Düsen etc an!? Dann könnte ich ja die ganze Pumpen und Radiatorgeschichte auslagern und entweder in ner fetten Box geräuschlos machen, oder sogar alles in nem anderen Zimmer auslagern... Geil, klingt schon extrem gut  Na mal sehen. Ist auch noch nen WaKü-Kreislauf für die ganze WG im Gespräch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

Das Tape kommt nicht um die Welle, sondern zwischen Rotor (also Magnet und Lager) und das eigentliche Flügelrad.

Kreislauf für mehrere Systeme ist sehr aufwendig, aber da Schlauch nur einen sehr geringen Wiederstand hat, kann man ohne Probleme ein paar Meter überbrücken.
Höhenunterschiede spielen nur beim Füllen eine Rolle - ist erstmal überall Wasser drin drückt schließlich genausoviel nach unten, wie hochgedrückt werden muss.


----------



## sebbo (13. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

Also zwischer Rotor und Flügelrad bringt das bei der Pumpe nix. Der Rotor sieht so aus:
http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/6392/unbenannt1tx0.th.jpg
Links und rechts die gelben Dinger sind die Lager (einfache Löcher in nem Plastikmantel).
Dann kommt nen Stab, dann der Magnet, dann wieder nen kurzes Stück Stab und dann das Flügelrad.
Dieser ganze Stift steckt in nem Loch in der Pumpe das durchgehend den Durchmesser des Magneten hat (mit Spiel). Vorne und Hinten fixiert durch die Lager.
Mögliche Klackerstellen sind jetzt zum einen der Magnet in der Röhre, wenn der gegen die Röhre schlägt (daher hatte ich um diesen das Tape gewickelt, damit der nicht mehr soviel Spiel hat).
Zum anderen kann sich die Welle (Orientierung wie auf dem Bild) nach links und rechts bewegen. Dadurch könnte das Flügelrad gegen den Röhrenausgang schlagen. Um das zu verhindern habe ich die Linke Lagerhalterung so weit nach rechts in die Pumpe reingedrückt wie es geht, so das jetzt kaum Spiel nach links und rechts ist und die Welle so weit rechts wie möglich sitzt.
Kein Plan ob man das so versteht.

Hab aber auch schon die nächste Idee: SilentHardware & Dirkvader Forum > Festplattenbox fertig 
Falls mir mal extrem langweilig sein sollte, gieß ich mir daraus ne Hülle für die Pumpe. Mal sehen was das so bringt.

Gruß
sebbo


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2008)

*AW: Welche Pumpe für meine Wasserkühlung?*

Höh?
Was von dem Teil bewegt sich denn jetzt?

Ich kenn nur die Eheim1046, die hat auch zwei Lager an den Enden, in denen die Achse(stehende Achse) einklemmt ist.
Auf der Achse befindet sich dann ein Rotor, der an einem Ende den Magneten enthält und am anderen Ende eine Aufnahme für das Flügelrad hat.
Der Magnet kann dabei nirgendwo gegenschlagen (und wenn man ihn irgendwie umwickeln wollte, würde man höchstens den Rotor am Drehen hindern), Problem ist aber gelegentlich das Spiel des Flügelrades auf dem Rotor. (hat 170° Spielraum, damit es beim Anlaufen oder Blockieren der Pumpe nicht zu harte Schläge gibt.)


----------

